
titanic3 (the dataset used in Kaggle's “Titanic” challenge) - tosh
http://biostat.mc.vanderbilt.edu/wiki/pub/Main/DataSets/titanic3info.txt
======
tosh
Datasets from Department of Biostatistics at Vanderbilt:
[http://biostat.mc.vanderbilt.edu/wiki/Main/DataSets](http://biostat.mc.vanderbilt.edu/wiki/Main/DataSets)

Some context for the Titanic datasets:
[http://biostat.mc.vanderbilt.edu/wiki/pub/Main/DataSets/tita...](http://biostat.mc.vanderbilt.edu/wiki/pub/Main/DataSets/titanic.html)

titanic3:
[http://biostat.mc.vanderbilt.edu/wiki/pub/Main/DataSets/tita...](http://biostat.mc.vanderbilt.edu/wiki/pub/Main/DataSets/titanic3.csv)

